# How Did Your 222 Perform Today???



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I was disappointed today. During the Pat/Charger game today, I had 2 BSOD's. The picture just froze up, then went black...TWICE!

On a better note, I had no problems during the Packer/Giants game.

I am curious if any other 222 owners experienced this today? I've had issues with BSOD ever since the L3.04 update.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

dahenny said:


> I was disappointed today. During the Pat/Charger game today, I had 2 BSOD's. The picture just froze up, then went black...TWICE!
> 
> On a better note, I had no problems during the Packer/Giants game.
> 
> I am curious if any other 222 owners experienced this today? I've had issues with BSOD ever since the L3.04 update.


Mine has been working perfectly since the update.


----------



## bill1767 (May 25, 2006)

mine to, No problems at all


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No problems here during the Pats or Greenbay games. During the previous week I did have a BSOD on OTA during the game, since both my receivers did it on the same channel at the same time I'd bet it was a PSIP error from the broadcaster that the receivers choked on.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

All of my bsod's have been on Dish HD locals. Again twice last night. Right before I started having troubles, just after the L304 update, I did build a shelf above the 222 for a new DVD player, with about 3 inches of clearance all the way around. I thought that would be enough, but last night after the last freeze, I noticed that the 222 was pretty warm/hot. This whole issue may be heat related? I switched places with the DVD, so there is nothing above the 222 now. We'll see if this helps?


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

dahenny said:


> All of my bsod's have been on Dish HD locals. Again twice last night. Right before I started having troubles, just after the L304 update, I did build a shelf above the 222 for a new DVD player, with about 3 inches of clearance all the way around. I thought that would be enough, but last night after the last freeze, I noticed that the 222 was pretty warm/hot. This whole issue may be heat related? I switched places with the DVD, so there is nothing above the 222 now. We'll see if this helps?


I haven't had a problem for over a week, but thinking back -- I had something sitting on top of the receiver then -- so heat MAY have been a problem. The other thing that is odd is that it only happened on TV1 not TV2.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

dahenny said:


> ...I did build a shelf above the 222 for a new DVD player, with about 3 inches of clearance all the way around. I thought that would be enough, but last night after the last freeze, I noticed that the 222 was pretty warm/hot. This whole issue may be heat related? I switched places with the DVD, so there is nothing above the 222 now. We'll see if this helps?


Well...I have not had a single problem since I let the 222 have the top position.

*Apparently, the 222 doesn't like heat at any level.* The problems started when I built a shelf above the 222, and disappeared when I moved the unit to the top tier.

So...I would advise anyone who is having issues to make sure that their 222 has absolutely nothing above it, or at least have plenty of circulation.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

Customer called today stating TV 2 froze up video with audio working fine. This has been happening for about two weeks.


----------



## gh0st (Feb 5, 2008)

TV1 is constantly BSOD'ing and giving me error code 005. TV2 works PERFECT.


----------



## vicw (Sep 8, 2003)

After about 4 months, my 222 starting failing intermittently on TV1, but not TV2 last week, with no video on TV1, but all display of internal stuff; Menu, Guide, etc., and TV1 audio were normal. The problem could only be resolved by removing and reinserting the power plug, or by waiting overnight.

I was pleased that a calll to Dish support earlier in the week was painless to me, and quickly resulted in a Return Authorization, and a new, or refurbished VIP222 replacement unit, which arrived yesterday. The replacement unit is in excellent physical condition. It ran smoothly for one evening, but unfortunately, it started to show the same, no TV video condition, this one on TV2, rather than TV1, today. It failed twice for me today.

I'm pretty disheartened about the 222 after experiencing two failing units, and I think I may just bite the bullet to upgrade it to a 622 or 722, as I my current 722 has run flawlessly for me since it was installed in October 2007. I am totally impressed with the 722 - especially since we give it heavy use, and it supports a 500gb external drive.


----------



## gh0st (Feb 5, 2008)

vicw said:


> After about 4 months, my 222 starting failing intermittently on TV1, but not TV2 last week, with no video on TV1, but all display of internal stuff; Menu, Guide, etc., and TV1 audio were normal. The problem could only be resolved by removing and reinserting the power plug, or by waiting overnight.
> 
> I was pleased that a calll to Dish support earlier in the week was painless to me, and quickly resulted in a Return Authorization, and a new, or refurbished VIP222 replacement unit, which arrived yesterday. The replacement unit is in excellent physical condition. It ran smoothly for one evening, but unfortunately, it started to show the same, no TV video condition, this one on TV2, rather than TV1, today. It failed twice for me today.
> 
> I'm pretty disheartened about the 222 after experiencing two failing units, and I think I may just bite the bullet to upgrade it to a 622 or 722, as I my current 722 has run flawlessly for me since it was installed in October 2007. I am totally impressed with the 722 - especially since we give it heavy use, and it supports a 500gb external drive.


We shouldn't have to pay for an upgrade. Dish needs to resolve this issue.


----------



## vicw (Sep 8, 2003)

gh0st said:


> We shouldn't have to pay for an upgrade. Dish needs to resolve this issue.


You are quite right. Dish needs to resolve the issue.

My problem, though, is that the 222 TV2 output is the least used of the four in my household - basically it is usually seen only when guests are staying with us, so day to day, it is very difficult to monitor the TV2 output to get an idea if the failures are frequent enough to warrant the inconvenience of yet another hardware exchange with Dish. On the other hand, I am paying for the capability, and I expect it to perform reliably.

Scanning this forum, I get the impression that the 222 may be inherently unstable, but that may be totally false, and perhaps tens of thousands are operating reliably, and only the failing units are reflected on this forum. I can reasonably exclude heat and power as possible sources of the problem in my case. The unit is sitting in the open, in a cool room, the AC voltage at the receptacle measures good, and I've seen no evidence of power fluctuations.

I see others currently reporting the same symptoms, but I don't know how far back it goes, so I do wonder about the firmware, and if it might have been introduced by a recent firmware update. I guess I can scan back through the forum to see how far it goes.

It could also be that the 222 suffers from a design problem, making it inherently unstable, or that Dish has a quality issue in the manufacture of the unit, or a compoenent, and that just a small number are effected.

As a consumer, I don't have the equipment or other resources to really do any root cause analysis, and I'm not convinced that it is worth the aggravation. While I am an avid forum user, I think all of us are pretty much in the same boat on this problem - we are dealing with the end result, and are trying to make correlations without much objective data to go with. I'll hang in with it for a while, in the faint hope that a firmware update might correct it, but if there is no resolution, or if the failure rate is intolerable, I still may opt for the DVR as a solution, for me.


----------



## 22Pachanga (Jan 31, 2008)

vicw said:


> After about 4 months, my 222 starting failing intermittently on TV1, but not TV2 last week, with no video on TV1, but all display of internal stuff; Menu, Guide, etc., and TV1 audio were normal. The problem could only be resolved by removing and reinserting the power plug, or by waiting overnight.
> 
> I was pleased that a calll to Dish support earlier in the week was painless to me, and quickly resulted in a Return Authorization, and a new, or refurbished VIP222 replacement unit, which arrived yesterday. The replacement unit is in excellent physical condition. It ran smoothly for one evening, but unfortunately, it started to show the same, no TV video condition, this one on TV2, rather than TV1, today. It failed twice for me today.
> 
> I'm pretty disheartened about the 222 after experiencing two failing units, and I think I may just bite the bullet to upgrade it to a 622 or 722, as I my current 722 has run flawlessly for me since it was installed in October 2007. I am totally impressed with the 722 - especially since we give it heavy use, and it supports a 500gb external drive.


I'm on my third 222 since I got HD in November, and the HDMI vid output is gone. I'm going to call Direct. This is a crock, I just can't see them sending me a 222 that will work for more than a week.


----------



## gh0st (Feb 5, 2008)

Dish replaced my VIP222 with a newer unit a week ago. I have had no problems since then except for one BSOD.


----------

